# Last night...



## Hardtail1969 (26/12/16)

Soo last night, in my infinite seasonal wisdom, i decided to have a ciggarette again, because, well its christmas.

So i grab one of the wife's and i light it up.

And after a drag or two, i am looking at it, wondering, is this thing lit?

Have i got a whole in the thing?

And why is it tasting so bloody awful, and what is this taste of chemicals i am getting?

So i kill it, and am sitting there, thinking, was my first ciggarette at 16 that bad?

Did they all taste that kak?

If they did, why the hell was i smoking them for so long?

And damn if it did not ruin my vape after!

It took me until this morning to get my smell back, and now i have a slight hoarse/sore throat.

Given all of this, why the hell did i smoke for so long, and why did i start, if they were all like this?

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 4


----------



## GerritVisagie (26/12/16)

It's weird. 
But it makes you think you were drunk AF for years.
Had the same experience a couple of days ago. 



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardtail1969 (26/12/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> It's weird.
> But it makes you think you were drunk AF for years.
> Had the same experience a couple of days ago.
> 
> ...


I know. A real wtf moment. 

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## craigb (26/12/16)

Lit a smoke for someone the other day.

<flashback>
As a kid, I thought I would be "cool" and take some dried lawn grass out if the cuttings bag and wrap it normal exam pad paper and smoke it. (In retrospect what made that an even worse idea was the fact we had dogs - do the math yourself)

</flashback>

That cigarette I lit for my friend brought back that entire flashback for me. Why in <deity>'s good name did we become smokers when THAT is what the first one tasted like?

What sort of mass delusion did we suffer from to get past the first few smokes to achieve the "smokers tongue" required to actually enjoy the damn things?

Now as per the gustatory (sp?) article discussed in another thread, I can understand why we carried on once we were used to the taste, but how, oh, how did we, how did I, get far enough down the rabbit hole for those to become a relevant issue?

*edit between my phone and my brain, it seems I am not englishing very well today. Mea culpa.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hardtail1969 (26/12/16)

Exactly. How did one start to believe that there was ANY TASTE at all

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/12/16)

I started smoking in my final year of school for me it was a because some of my buddies smoked and the curiosity got to me and because you thought if you smoked you were now all grown up.

I haven't had a smoke since ive stopped so cant comment on the taste but just the smell of a cigarette really makes me wanna puke.

My sis smokes now and then i will stand far away from her when she lights one up.
My neighbors downstairs light one on their belcony every evening and i can smell it sitting in my lounge.

Its flipping disgusting knowning i used to smell like that.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Hardtail1969 (26/12/16)

Its not just the smell though... its how we used to be so accustomed to it

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/12/16)

Hardtail1969 said:


> Its not just the smell though... its how we used to be so accustomed to it
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk



Oh yeah when we smoked it felt like heaven in a box 

Its the addiction that grabs us.
When i smoked i couldnt wait to get out into the open for a skyf. I would quickly finish a meal so i could step outside and light one up.

Yesterday went to family for Christmas was there at 10 am got home 8:30pm and left my vape at home.
Throughout the whole day i only thought of vaping once (not crave but just thought of vaping) but i went through the entire day no issue.

If i was still smoking i would have started making everyones lifes hell within the first hour cause of the cravings.

There is much more addiction in a cigarette than we know and it streches far beyond just nicotine addiction.

When i look at myself now i see why its consider as a over the counter drug.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hardtail1969 (26/12/16)

Yes, i would have done the same... but i had my vapes there.. and lots of questions, and huuuge clouds... so no cravings for me thanks... i am still to new to take a day without my vape..but soon one day i may

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tockit (26/12/16)

Lucky for me. The first time I took q drag on a cigarette I got that awful taste and asked my friends, Dafuq? And gave it back. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (26/12/16)

Like all acquired tastes, it takes some getting used to. I mean, there can't seriously be anybody who liked the taste of gin first time they tried it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hardtail1969 (27/12/16)

RichJB said:


> Like all acquired tastes, it takes some getting used to. I mean, there can't seriously be anybody who liked the taste of gin first time they tried it?


Or whiskey... my father considered it a perfect toothache remedy for a 6 year old, and if we complained, used to make us take a sip 

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Taytay (27/12/16)

We spent Christmas with my sister and her husband. He quit smoking 4 months ago, just tapered down from 40 a day and 4 months ago he had his last one. Very proud of him! 
So we had a gammon on the rotisserie and sitting around having a beer, kids in the pool... And he sighs and says "this is when I really miss a cigarette". Hubby and I were vaping and I had my spare device there so I told him he could use it for the day. 
Now, bear in mind that he has been teasing me non stop for looking like puff-the-magic-dragon, and being a mad scientist as I have recently started DIYing...
At the end of the day he actually came up to me and said that he totally gets why we vape since he doesn't feel bad at all even though he would have been hoarse had he had the same amount of cigarettes, and his tongue doesn't feel "all gross", plus he loves the flavors and can really see himself getting a vape just for social occasions so he doesn't relapse and have a sigaret. 
I really think that his fear of relapsing at a social is legit since I am pretty sure that's why most people start smoking initially.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hardtail1969 (27/12/16)

It is the social side, that sense of acceptance and belonging that is so under appreciated in studies about smoking...

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DirtyD (27/12/16)

Family weekend and holiday in Hermanus, my cousin tells me he can't believe I stopped smoking and I am only vape these days. So I ask him if he still smokes and he says yes socially. I counted, he smoked two packets "socially" on XMAS and the day before. 

So I introduced him to vaping, he is quite stubborn and a typical smoker that doesn't understand DTL instead of MTL. Must say he enjoyed it, now I must just get him to buy one and stop his smoking socially. 

Yesterday I looked at him, and thought wow I would just like to taste a cigarette and light one up. But then I remembered, I quit for a reason and I'm broke as I spent most money on vaping so I don't have money to feed a cigarette addiction again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hardtail1969 (27/12/16)

Ja, i also had to remind a few of the testers around me the difference between MTL and DTL

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov (28/12/16)

One of the main issues with cigarettes. No adjustable airflow

Sent from my LG-H840 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (28/12/16)

Last night...? Well I took the little blue pill half an hour before the time, just as the doctor prescribed and... Ooops, wrong thread... Sorry!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

